# es fa servir / s'usa / s'utilitza



## Gamen

Bona nit. 
Les expressions "és fa servir" "s'usa" "s'utilitza" són equivalents i poden traduir-se com "se usa", "se utiliza" en espanyol? 

Exemple: 

En catalán se usan / se utilizan palabras (pronombres) que no tienen traduccion en español.

En català *es fan servir* algunes paraules (pronoms) que no tenen traducció en espanyol.
En català *s'usen* algunes paraules (pronoms) que no tenen traducció en espanyol.
En català *s'utilitzen* algunes paraules (pronoms) que no tenen traducció en espanyol.


Agrairé em ajudin a dissipar aquest dubte. 
Moltes gràcies per endavant.


----------



## ChrisQH93

Hey Gamen,

Estàs tenint els mateixos dubtes que jo fa uns mesos, des de la meva experiència aquí a Barcelona, és que s'utilitzen indistintament, de totes maneres, he sentit que *fer servir* per exemple s'utilitza molt quan parles d'aparells (fer servir el portàtil). Tot i així, no t'encallis, si utilitzes qualsevol dels tres verbs, tothom t'entendrà. Al castellà tenim, no ho sé, utilizar, usar, quina és la diferència?, et trobaràs molt sovint que en català hi ha coses que no són pas fàcils d'entendre, per exemple, oci i lleure, potser tinguin una definició clara, però estic segur que no tothom sabria explicar-ne la diferència.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

La meva lectora de català (badalonina que va estudiar a Barna) em va dir que "utilitzar" és més freqüent que no pas "usar"... "fer servir" és una expressió que he més llegit que sentit, sobretot en valencià.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

ChrisQH93 said:


> Hey Gamen,
> 
> Estàs tenint els mateixos dubtes que jo fa uns mesos, des de la meva experiència aquí a Barcelona, és que s'utilitzen indistintament, de totes maneres, he sentit que *fer servir* per exemple s'utilitza molt quan parles d'aparells (fer servir el portàtil). Tot i així, no t'encallis, si utilitzes qualsevol dels tres verbs, tothom t'entendrà. Al castellà tenim, no ho sé, utilizar, usar, quina és la diferència?, et trobaràs molt sovint que en català hi ha coses que no són pas fàcils d'entendre, per exemple, oci i lleure, potser tinguin una definició clara, però estic segur que no tothom sabria explicar-ne la diferència.



Això de "oci" i "lleure" (sinònims parcials) demostra un cop més que el català és una llengua pont entre les llengües iberoromàniques ("ocio") i les llengües gal·loromàniques (loisir - en anglès, leisure; sin embargo, en francès existeix l'adjectiu "oisif", que correspon més o ménys al castellà "ocioso")...


----------



## Elxenc

Angelo di fuoco said:


> La meva lectora de català (badalonina que va estudiar a Barna) em va dir que "utilitzar" és més freqüent que no pas "usar"... "fer servir" és una expressió que he més llegit que sentit, sobretot en valencià.




Hola i bon dia:

Oh! Sorpresa: _fer servir" és una expressió que he més llegit que sentit, sobretot en valencià. Fins on jo arribe, els valencians per regla general preferim parlar de :  usar i utilitzar (pronunciant utili*s*ar, sense fer el soroll propi de grup "tz" aquest grup en paraules acabades en "tzar", sonoritzen molt la esse en la parla quotidiana)). El "fer servir" , almenys jo ho tinc com a expressió més o menys literària i utilitzada pels barcelonins. Doncs bé, dóna igual on s'utilitze (defuig de la foma usar per evitar l'al·literació/cacofonia oral "susa" (s'usa/se usa).
Els tres verbs són sinònims. De totes formes espera les aportacions de més gent, especialment dels "orientals"
_

Salautacions


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Elxenc said:


> Hola i bon dia:
> 
> Oh! Sorpresa: _fer servir" és una expressió que he més llegit que sentit, sobretot en valencià. Fins on jo arribe, els valencians per regla general preferim parlar de :  usar i utilitzar (pronunciant utili*s*ar, sense fer el soroll propi de grup "tz" aquest grup en paraules acabades en "tzar", sonoritzen molt la esse enla parla quotidiana)). El "fer servir" , almenys jo ho tinc com a expressió més o menys literària i utilitzada pels barcelonins. Doncs bé, dóna igual on s'utilitze (defuig de la foma usar per evitar l'al·literació/cacofonia oral "susa" (s'usa).
> Els tres verbs són sinònims.
> _
> 
> Salautacions



Potser que els valencians d'aquí escriuen en un estil més literari que els barcelonins... perquè fa molt de temps que només llegeixo en català en aquest fòrum. El "Tirant lo Blanc" que estig llegint ara no compta per massa antic, ni he fet comptes estadístics de la freqüencia amb què apareixen determinats verbs.


----------



## Elxenc

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Potser que els valencians d'aquí escriuen en un estil més literari que els barcelonins... perquè fa molt de temps que només llegeixo en català en aquest fòrum. El "Tirant lo Blanc" que estig *estic*. (Estig s'hauria de llegir "estitx, si existiera) llegint ara no compta per massa antic, ni he fet comptes estadístics de la freqü*è*ncia amb quèque apareixen determinats verbs.



No patisques. Els valencians, fins ara, teníem la tendència, a l'hora d'escriure, de passar-nos a allò que enteníem que era el dialecte més culte de la nostra llengua: "el barceloní". Potser siga per açò, que has vist _fer servir_ aquesta fórmula més que les altres dues.

Salutacions


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

No pateixo per res... de fet, em sembla que la primera vegada que vaig veure escrita esta construcció de "fer servir" la vaig veure aquí.
Hauré de llegir més i mirar més pel·licules i series catalanes.


----------



## Gamen

Gràcies a tots per l'ajuda. Llavors puc concloure que "es fa servir" és una forma més literària, però que moltes vegades s'empra per tal d'evitar la cacofonia "s'usa". D'altra banda, també és freqüent dir "s'utilitza".
Esteu d'acord amb això?


----------



## ACQM

Gamen said:


> Gràcies a tots per l'ajuda. Llavors puc concloure que "es fa servir" és una forma més literària, però que moltes vegades s'empra per tal d'evitar la cacofonia "s'usa". D'altra banda, també és freqüent dir "s'utilitza".
> Esteu d'acord amb això?



No tan ràpid! En català central, "fer servir" es fa servir molt per aparells, paraules, eines,... "Utilitzar" es molt freqüent i "usar" és molt formal o literari. Com veus sobre nivell de formalitat no ens posem gaire d'acord amb els valencians, algunes paraules, como usar o eixir, són arcaiques i cultes per a nosaltres i usuals per a ells i altres són formals i encorsetades per a ells i molt freqüents per aquí.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Elxenc said:


> No patisques. Els valencians, fins ara, teníem la tendència, a l'hora d'escriure, de passar-nos a allò que enteníem que era el dialecte més culte de la nostra llengua: "el barceloní". Potser siga per açò, que has vist _fer servir_ aquesta fórmula més que les altres dues.
> 
> Salutacions



Gràcies per les correccions. Això d'_estig_ va ser un _lapsus clavis_, al llegir-lo després em vaig meravellar com vaig poder escriure-ho. Això de freqüència ho sabia (en teoria), això de què/que no ho tenia gaire clar.
Com ha explicat ACQM (per cert, què vol dir l'abreviació?), "fer servir" ho he vist molt amb paraules.


----------



## ernest_

ACQM said:


> No tan ràpid! En català central, "fer servir" es fa servir molt per aparells, paraules, eines,... "Utilitzar" es molt freqüent i "usar" és molt formal o literari. Com veus sobre nivell de formalitat no ens posem gaire d'acord amb els valencians, algunes paraules, como usar o eixir, són arcaiques i cultes per a nosaltres i usuals per a ells i altres són formals i encorsetades per a ells i molt freqüents per aquí.



Hi estic d'acord. Personalment, faig servir "fer servir" la major part del temps, en segon lloc "utilitzar" i practicament mai "usar".


----------



## Gamen

Moltes gràcies a tots el que van col · laborar en aquest fil. Em van ajudar molt de veritat.


----------



## germanbz

Parlant dels usos en les terres valencianes, diria que utilitzar es majoritari però en canvi "usar" no diria que tant, al seu lloc es molt habitual utilizar "gastar".

Em deixes el teu llàpis?
Si clar, ara no l'estic _*gastant*_.


----------



## Gamen

No ho sabia. Moltes graciès germanz per la teva aportacion.


----------

